# Road hunting with much success



## Texas Blonde (Aug 19, 2006)

I went out road hunting on my ranch last night.  We spent most of the time cruising the kaliche roads instead of the paved, as it seemed to be a fairly busy night.  

Our first find was this gorgeous female atrox.  She was as fat as she could be, so much so that we didnt even think she was a snake at first, because of the odd shape, lol.






























After we found her, I spotted this gorgeous juvi viridis.  It was on the side of the road, and my friend almost stepped on it walking around the truck.  After I saw it, it zoomed down a hole, only to come right back up even faster.  Left me wondering what was in the hole!


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice! Keep em coming!!


----------



## Brian F. (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, very cool.  I hope there's more where these came from...


----------



## MarknMiami (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice pictures!! :clap:


----------



## GQ. (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice work Sky!  Even one crotalid on a road cruise always makes me happy. I just wish I could take some decent night shots like those.  That viridis shot is excellent.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 19, 2006)

GQ. said:
			
		

> Nice work Sky!  Even one crotalid on a road cruise always makes me happy. I just wish I could take some decent night shots like those.  That viridis shot is excellent.  Thanks for sharing!



Ill share my photographing tecnique next year at Acon.


----------



## Sheri (Aug 20, 2006)

Very nice!  Damn, I wish I could just go herping like that any night of the week here like that!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 21, 2006)

Went again last night to a new place with some new friends, Eric and Gloria.  It was a blast, we found baby atrox all over the place.  Only saw one large atrox, and no other types of snakes.  There were a couple cute spade footed toads though.

Eric collected a few baby atrox.  Hes funny, he takes them home, feeds them a couple times, then releases them.  


















We didnt collect any of the large toads, but Gloria couldnt resist a nabbing a few babies for her new wet/dry aquarium.
























Eric spotted this wolf spider as we were driving down the road, how I dont know.  It had an easy 3" leg span, too bad I had nothing to capture it in.






This pede was under a board we flipped near an abandoned house.  Its the largest pede I have seen in the wild, I wish I had a ruler with me when I took the pics.


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 21, 2006)

cool pictures! 
Just be careful when taking snakes home and then release them since there can be paramyxo virus and other nasties in terrariums (and on hooks) even if you dont know it.
Myself would keep them for daylight photos and release them after, but I wouldnt feed them.


----------



## zinto (Aug 22, 2006)

Very cool!!  I am quite jealous...the millipede is _Orthoporus ornatus_.  Again, well done, and very nice pictures!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Aug 22, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> cool pictures!
> Just be careful when taking snakes home and then release them since there can be paramyxo virus and other nasties in terrariums (and on hooks) even if you dont know it.
> Myself would keep them for daylight photos and release them after, but I wouldnt feed them.



My friend Mike has an interesting one right now.  It has no visible sign of harm, but its paralized from right behind the back down.  A friend of his caught it in a bucket behind their house, and brought it to him.  When he first got it, apparently, it was moving around fine.  I dont know the whole story, and it sounds a bit bogey to me.  Have you heard of anything like this?

I always clean my hook and other gear after I go out hunting, its one of my few good habits, lol.


----------



## Crotalus (Aug 22, 2006)

Texas Blonde said:
			
		

> My friend Mike has an interesting one right now.  It has no visible sign of harm, but its paralized from right behind the back down.  A friend of his caught it in a bucket behind their house, and brought it to him.  When he first got it, apparently, it was moving around fine.  I dont know the whole story, and it sounds a bit bogey to me.  Have you heard of anything like this?
> 
> I always clean my hook and other gear after I go out hunting, its one of my few good habits, lol.


Might have bitten himself - no swelling?
Maybe injured the spine if it was rough handled during capture


----------

